# Can anyone Help with my Lab results?



## Kaylasly (Nov 14, 2009)

I have had terrible hyper and hypo symptoms. Something is not right. It all came on when I had bronchitis/sinus infection. Here are my lab results, could it be viral thyroiditis or is it definately Hashimotos? Any help would be great! Thanks!

Thyroxine T4 Free Direct 0.96 (0.82-1.77)
TSH 0.489 (0.450-4.500)
T3 Uptake 30 (24-39)
Thyroid Peroxidase (TPO) Ab 216 (0-34) -Flagged High
Vitamin D 25-Hydroxy 33.4 (32.0-100.0)
Ferritin, Serum 132 (10-291)
Antithyroglobulin Ab <20 (0-40)
Triiodothyronine, Free Serum 4.9 (2.0-4.4) -Flagged High


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kaylasly said:


> I have had terrible hyper and hypo symptoms. Something is not right. It all came on when I had bronchitis/sinus infection. Here are my lab results, could it be viral thyroiditis or is it definately Hashimotos? Any help would be great! Thanks!
> 
> Thyroxine T4 Free Direct 0.96 (0.82-1.77)
> TSH 0.489 (0.450-4.500)
> ...


Hi there and welcome. Yeah; wow! You present hyperthyoid. TSH in the basement and the FT4 and FT3 (Frees) are reflecting that. Free T4 is low because it is converting to Free T3 at a rapid pace. FT3 is your active hormone.

Do you feel "jetty?" Now the question remains do you have Hashimoto's and you are in the hyper state of that or are you flat out hyper possibley Graves' Disease?

Please ask for TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin) which if present supports the hyperthyroid and if I were in your shoes, I would insist on a radioactive uptake scan. This would be a recommended test also....... thyroid binding inhibitory immunoglobulins (TBII)

Let us know what you decide to do and what plan your doctor has outlined.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Kaylasly said:


> I have had terrible hyper and hypo symptoms. Something is not right. It all came on when I had bronchitis/sinus infection. Here are my lab results, could it be viral thyroiditis or is it definately Hashimotos? Any help would be great! Thanks!
> 
> Thyroxine T4 Free Direct 0.96 (0.82-1.77)
> TSH 0.489 (0.450-4.500)
> ...


Of course the TPO is high and that should come down if and when you are able to stabilize on thyroxine replacement (I have read of your troubles there and if we could stick to one thread that would be good so we have all the background info handy.)

FT3 a bit high but not overly so. We must bear in mind that it depends on what time of day you took your meds on the day of the labs and also the fact that these hormones fluctuate a bit on an hourly basis and definitely on a daily basis.

The rest of your thyroid panel looks very good. Ferritin is impressive too.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> I would insist on a radioactive uptake scan.


I disagree - why expose yourself to raidioactivity? Lab tests can confirm a dx of graves or other thyroid issue.

Your TSH is low and Triiodothyronine, T-4 free on low side, Free Serum (FT-3) is high which points to a hyperactive thyroid. TPO says your thyroid is inflamed - could be from the high thyroid hormones. You might be at the inital stages of Graves disease but only a TSI will confirm that.

Treatment options are anti thyroid meds - Surgery or Radioactive ablation which can cause a slow death of the thyroid gland and prolong your ability to feel well. If you have children or pets it is not a good idea as it takes months to get the radioactivity our of your system.

Vit D is very low and needs to be supplemented.


----------

